# Eagel sea charter 320 DF



## duck_68 (9. Dezember 2003)

.....


----------



## Albatros (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin,

kommt immer darauf an, für welchen Einsatz es gedacht ist. Das Eagle Sea Charter 320 DF ist schon ein schönes Gerät und soviel ich weiß, kommt jetzt ein Nachfolgermodell. Zur Zeit wird es richtig günstig verkauft. Bei uns im Shop ist es auch zu verkaufen, nur der wird durch die Boardumstellung gerade noch bearbeitet und ist z.Zeit noch nicht drin. Wenn Du noch ein paar Tage Zeit hast, schau doch einfach mal nach


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin,

&nbsp;

guckst Du hier&nbsp;.


----------



## Albatros (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi Martin#h

na dann mal viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Echi :m


----------



## Fliegenfisch (13. Dezember 2003)

*Ich hab mir auch das Teil bei BODE geholt*

Servus all

Ich hab mir auch das Teil beim Bode geholt. Ich kanns aber schon am 2. April in Norg ausprobieren wir fahren am 1.04. nach Terrak zu W. Walther.
Bin schon gespannt was sich da alles zeigt.
Ich werde mit Sicherheit davon berichten wie ich mit dem Echolot zurechtgekommen bin.

Servus all

Fliegenfisch


----------



## andreass (21. Dezember 2003)

hallo ich habe im shop Bodo in Frechen auch den sea finder 320DF  für 443,- gesehen aber bin nicht sicher ob das das richtige für norwegen lovoten ist


----------



## andreass (23. Dezember 2003)

habe mich entschieden und mir den 320DF gekauft  mal sehen am 08.05 04 bin in norwegen und wenn ich wiederkomme sage ich euch meine meinung dazu. 

mit der tiefe komme ich nicht klar 457 m. steht auf dem karton, doch in der beschreibung 700 m.oder so.


----------



## Der Troll (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

in der Fisch & Fang 01.2004 ist ein großer Echolot-Test.
Das EAGLE Sea Finder 320 DF ist das einzigste mit "sehr gut".
Einzigste Schwäche war in diesem test, "keine gute Störunterdrückung".
Stärken dieses geräts"sehr große Tiefen werden erreicht,(Tipp für Norwegenfahrer), sehr hohe Bildschirmauflösung,sehr senibel, sehr gut Grayline,verschiedene Geber mit unterschiedlichen Sendwinkeln"
Preis für Festmontage ist im Test angegeben mit ca. 519,-€ für das portable mit ca. 599,-€.

Hört sich ganz nach einem tollen gerät an.

Der Troll


----------

